# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  به نظر شما کنکور ۹۷ چه جوریه؟(سخته یا اسان)؟

## Dr.soroush

سلام نظرتون رو راجع به کنکور ۹۷ بگین؟
چون ما نظام قدیم هستیم کنکور ۹۷ رو اسون میگیرن یا سخت؟

----------


## elL

دوسته عزیز بزا کنکور 96 برگزار بشه بعد الان نمیشه نظر داد بستگی به کنکور 96 داره

----------


## Chandler Bing

معلوم نیست فردا کی زنده است کی مرده بعدش شما میخواید کنکور دو سال دیگه رو پیشبینی کنیم؟؟؟!!!

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام نظرتون رو راجع به کنکور ۹۷ بگین؟
> چون ما نظام قدیم هستیم کنکور ۹۷ رو اسون میگیرن یا سخت؟


سلام دوست عزیز

از الان که نمیشه واسه کنکور سراسری 97 نسخه پیچید  :Yahoo (1):  ، شما صبر کن کنکور 96 برگزار بشه اون موقع میشه یه حدس هایی زد که قراره چه بلایی سر بچه های 97ـی بیارن  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## arman2kc

یا خدا اول فک کردم کنکور 97همون96ئه :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
بعد فهمیدم این کنکور دوسال بعدو میخواد :Yahoo (20): 
ول کن اینارو بجاش بشین درستو بخون که چه آسون چه سخت شد راحت باشی  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## roc

هیچ فرقی با کنکور های 96 به قبل نخواهد کرد

چون مطالب همونه و فقط بین سال های مختلف تحصیلی به شیوه ی دیگر تقسیم شده است 

با توجه به ازدحام در تجربی کنکورش به همین سختی که الان هست خواهد بود شاید هم کمی بیشتر

تو ریاضی هم وضع به همین منوال خواهد بود

یه دلیل دیگش هم پشت کنکوری های 96 خواهند بود  و قبل تر از ان ها 

پس فکر نکنم تغییر زیادی نسبت به سال های دیگه داشته باشه 

مگر اینکه با توجه به رویکرد کتاب های جدید درسی سوالات خیلی مفهومی تر از این بشه که الان هست

چون کتاب های جدید خیلی مفهومی تر و بهتر شدن نسبت به کتاب درسی های ما 

نمونش کتاب انگلیسی است که کلا تغییر کرده (به سبک کتاب های زبانی مثل lets go و...........................)

عربی که قواعداش خیلی کم شده 

در عوض لغت های جدید زیاد شده و تاکید بر مکالمه است بیشتر تا قواعد 

کتاب جدید ازمایشگاه شیمی هست که ما نداشتیم 

و........................................

----------


## sun2016

دوست عزیز جای این تاپیک مضحک و بی معنی ات و خیالبافی بی مورد درست رو بخون اینکه آخر نظام قدیم محسوب میشی دلیلی نداره بگن اخه این جوونا حیفن ازشون کنکور اسون میگیریم گفتم خیالبافی نکن

----------


## kaftar

پسرم اگه آسون بگیرن برای همه آسنونه ، سخت باشه برا همه سخته
نسبت همیشه یکی هست .....

----------


## mobin7

تاپیکای مزخرف زیاد شده

----------


## farhadmajidi

کنکور اسون دیگه وجود خارجی نداره 
بجا حدس زدن و پیش بینی نستراداموسی بشین انواع تیپ تست کار کن پلیز!

----------


## khansar

ببینید کنکور اگ سخت باشه واسه همه سخته اینا همش مسایل چرته.کنکور دهه هفتاد براب خودشون سخت بود از ما هم برای خودمون سخته سال1410 به کنکور ما میخندند.سخت نشده سبک عوض شده.ک هر سال همینه

----------


## :Iman1997

سختی کنکور به این نیست که سوال سخت بدن به اینکه سبک سوالات فرق کنه ! مثلا وقتی زیست از چند سال پیش سبکش تغییر کرد یعنی سخت شد ! حالا مثلا فیزیک کنکور 94 سبکش تغییر کرد و واقعا سخت بود ولی اگه سوالات فیزیک 95 سخت تر از 94 هم باشه باز بچه ها درصد بالاتری میزنن چون تو کنکور 94 با سبک سوال اشنا شده بودن ! 

ولی در کل احساس میکنم نسبت به کنکور 96 ، 97 آسون تر باشه  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## reza376

اگه بخونی آسونه اگه نخونیم که سخته !

----------


## POOYAE

سختی کنکور 97 رو داوطلب هاش تعیین میکنن مثل همه ی کنکورهای که برگزار شده  :Yahoo (1):  / در مورد پیش بینی » کنکور 94 یک کنکور سخت بود همه پیش بینی کردند که کنکور 95 همه می نالن یهو کنکور 95 شد آسون  :Yahoo (21):  . همین رو بگم وقتی میفهمی کنکور 97 سخته یا آسونه که بری سر جلسه ( کنکور 97 )  ببینی میتونی سوال حل کنی یا نه / موفق باشید

----------


## Alireza23

خدایا همه کنکوری های 96 رو از شر کنکور 97 رها کن
آمین یا رب

----------

